# 2011 Post your scores



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I havent competed yet but we may as well get a thread going since we did it last year. How did you do?

Show
Class
Score


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Daytona IASCA North American Championships
Expert Two-Seat
993.5 points


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Scott.. what brand are you running?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh: I should have a couple scores after memorial day weekend.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So it would be safe to assume there aren't many members here that actually compete?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Its still early in the season still, there are actually several who do but the season really is starting to ramp up this month.


----------



## bryan5969 (May 14, 2008)

I would love to compete, but being in Idaho it's a little scarce. Especially when it comes to sq. I did hit 143.4 in the db drag. Super Street No Wall class. Do you know where I can get my hands on the IASCA official sq cd?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BowDown said:


> So it would be safe to assume there aren't many members here that actually compete?


We love to compete here in Southern California, but someone dropped the ball and there's no competitions this year. :surprised:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Harrisonburg, Va 
Street SQ
80.5


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Baltimore Md
Street SQ
83


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Baltimore Md
> Street SQ
> 83


So how much are you paying shaw for these scores? lol
Good stuff man. Cant wait to hear the car :thumbsup:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

0

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Need to add the judge(s) name as well.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Baltimore, MD
MECA, modified
73.5

+ 5 had i not had rattles. and probobly a couple more points had i not played with my tuning  but it was my first comp, and show, so we'll see how much I can improve it for july, not really doing it for the shows. i just wanna see what I can do.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Iasca pro-am: 199
meca modex: 75.5

5/29/11 cockeysville md


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Cockeysville, MD 5/29
Meca Modex 
76 
Judge Tom Shaw

Iasca Ameteur
211
Judge Keith Doney (sp)

Both 2nd place in respective classes and first show.. No eq'ing no nothing car competed as installed (A and S Allentown, PA)...though the iasca score somehow bass was set at +6 db..

Plan is to first swap out front stage amp, retune, and adjust TA some...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IASCA Rookie....

Blacksburg VA: 231

Cockeysville MD: 221


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*MECA:* Master Class

*Show:* Alabama Sound-off Trail Kick-off Party

*Judge:* Kirk Proffitt

*Score:* 78.25

Car had what Kirk pointed out and/or to me what may be a phase issues in the mid-bass to sub area. So I got home, checked it out and WOW my T/A was pretty screwed up in that area. I had to be sleep when I took the measurement or when I converted them to milliseconds and more then likely I was as I took them about 4 am one morning. 

I'm sure that hurt my score a bit in a few different areas. He also point out i need a little more crispness/distantness in the very top end. That was as an easy one. I like my highs really smooth and on the laid back side so that is what I went with. But fixing the phase issue on the lower end has improved things quite a bit. I have been out the lanes honestly since 1996 when I was competing in IASCA when I was stationed in the Republic of Panama, but i've been around just never had a car for myself since then. I felt great to get back in to the mix of things

NOW few things;

Always listen to your car before you go to a show to ensure all is as it should be. That was my first mistake. I had not listen to the car for nearly 3 days. 

Next when at the show and before your judged double check to ensure all your setting are correct and as they should be. My second mistake. I was just happy to have made it out to my first with my own car in over 14 years and after all the issues she was giving me...wow i was just glad to be there.

Next Listen to what the judges tell you or write on your scores sheet. It can help you improve your system quite a bit. *So thank you Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) for your input*, something I should/would have notice myself if I wasn't so distracted with fixing the car. From Kirk's input and help my car should score in the 80's next show out, so once more Thank you Kirk for your feedback.

So happy competing to everyone, hope to see you guys/gals at a show soon.​


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

MECA: Street Class

Show: Alabama Sound-off Trail Kick-off Party

Judge: Kirk Proffitt

Score: 78.75

Thanks for your feedback Kurt!!!

First show ever.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Daytona IASCA North American Championships
> Expert Two-Seat
> 993.5 points





BowDown said:


> Scott.. what brand are you running?


Pretty safe to assume that the owner of Hybrid Audio is running Sony in his car...:laugh:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> Pretty safe to assume that the owner of Hybrid Audio is running Sony in his car...:laugh:


Sony front stage, 
Boss Midbass, 
Funky pup subs, 
and Jensens amps  

Kelvin


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lets see;

iasca
blacksburg, VA
210
2nd place

meca
harrisonburg, VA
76.5
2nd place

iasca
cockysville, md
228
1st place

meca 
cockysville, md
75.5
1st place


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Lets add one more.

meca
Washington, PA
70.5
2nd place


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I would'a went down with you guys! Sheri had to work or we would have went....



req said:


> Lets add one more.
> 
> meca
> Washington, PA
> ...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> Lets add one more.
> 
> meca
> Washington, PA
> ...


wow those judges be harsh :surprised:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ya, zenner is notorious for being hard on people - but again, i had some weird stuff going on and for some reason the EQ for my sub was +9 @ 20hz, and then down -9 @ 50hz and it was all messed up! so i lost points there. i have some noise issues to sort out, so i lost points there too. plus my imaging is not near where i would like it to be, it was WAY higher when i was at blacksburg. something is screwey and i need to figure it out


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

if this helps... you seemed to have a large amount of bottom end @ the final peer judging part....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> ya, zenner is notorious for being hard on people - but again, i had some weird stuff going on and for some reason the EQ for my sub was +9 @ 20hz, and then down -9 @ 50hz and it was all messed up! so i lost points there. i have some noise issues to sort out, so i lost points there too. plus my imaging is not near where i would like it to be, it was WAY higher when i was at blacksburg. something is screwey and i need to figure it out


your subs even play 20 hrz? :surprised:

lol i ask that, i just looked at the specs of my own sub and realised it played down to 18 hrz XD


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

IASCA Rookie SQc
167
first sq comp ever.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like I need to pay more attention over here...I missed this thread!

MECA Extreme SQ: 85.5
MECA Extreme Install: 89
MECA SQ2+: 167.5

Judges were Chris and Melissa Owens


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

MECA Street Class SQ
81
Point Harbor NC
Tom Shaw


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I'm 2 for 2 so far this year with my Jeep in SQ Modified...This is just the fun car, the real competition vehicle is my truck, which isn't ready yet

I scored 72 at the first show at audio shoppe in riverside, and 78 at the second show this past Saturday at beach audio in huntington beach...Todd Woodworth judged it both times...This car has come a long way, never intended for it to compete, it just happened


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Meca Street Class
75.5
Tom Shaw
Havelock NC

This was my first time ever setting up a SQ vehicle, and had a lot of fun. Was very happy with my score. Now I have the bug, and just want to improve on it, and maybe go to Greeville in August to try again.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Great to see the DIY cars posting up such awesome scores! It looks like this will be an excellent year, and the numbers are really looking great. I look forward to seeing some of you at the Vinny and hopefully at Finals as well! Congrats to the first timers especially as those scores are nothing to scoff at. Mid 70s often take a couple of tries to achieve!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

highly said:


> Great to see the DIY cars posting up such awesome scores! It looks like this will be an excellent year, and the numbers are really looking great. I look forward to seeing some of you at the Vinny and hopefully at Finals as well! Congrats to the first timers especially as those scores are nothing to scoff at. Mid 70s often take a couple of tries to achieve!


than i suppose i should be proud of my 73 :surprised: I think with the way i have it tweaked now I should be more around 78 at least, but idk about noise issues i think their still their. but i finily tamed my sub properly


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

eviling said:


> than i suppose i should be proud of my 73 :surprised: I think with the way i have it tweaked now I should be more around 78 at least, but idk about noise issues i think their still their. but i finily tamed my sub properly


Well, don't be upset if your score doesn't jump like you thought. The scores aren't as linear as you would hope. See, nobody ever gets a perfect score. Think of a 100 like being there. Absolutely nothing stands between you and the actual event. Nothing. 

If Dr Who's car-dis jumped back in time and channeled Rebecca Pigeon he'd still get gigged for noise because he tends to leave the parking brake on and would only get a 98 even though the judge came back with a drop of Rebeccas thigh sweat on his cheek. 

The curve gets a bit exponential as you start getting high into the 70s making the 80s a tough goal. From 80 to 90 is a whole other world of car audio. Cars consistently in the 90s are few and far between, and when you hear one you will understand why.

Keep reaching for it, though!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah well still I'm satisfied and thats all that matters. And once I get those L3se's I'll be even happier I think.I might even try those sb 8's we were taking about in some kicks


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! 
:thumbsup:

Post the scores back here when you get 'em, mang!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Should have them before the next show. Asuming i.can find.a set


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Great weekend of shows! 
*IASCA Pro Q: 241* (of 275 total), second place. Winning car had a 243. Class was Rob Rice, David Woods, and myself.

Beat the first place car in SQ by 2 points but lost in Ergonomics. I forgot my remote control... 1 point of 5. Nearly perfect linearity score; 29/30!

*USACi Super Mod* Q: ...uhh... I forgot. Lol. 1st place
*EDIT: Got my scoresheet in. 198 of 205 for Sound, 15 of 25 bonus points, 213 Grand Total.*


*MECA Extreme: 76.5* (gasp!) 1st place. 

I'd feel bad but I outscored the same car that beat me in the IASCA comp, above, by >5 points. Yeah, he got a 71. I don't know what Jeremy was thinking with the numbers. Same tune as above, linearity was scored as 2 each (of 5). <shrugs>


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well if you got a 76.5 in meca that makes me feel much better because thats where i have been hitting.

*wipes sweat off brow* 

lol

pics of the vinny? sorry i couldnt be there!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Didn't make the Vinny. Went to a local show in Durant instead. It turned out to just be too much (I'd still be driving home...!). Pretty sure Mark E. was below a 90 at that show for perspective.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Could not find anything close to wet my whistle this year. No comps for me.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Was talking to the IN event Director and he said he signed up someone for IL. Keep an eye on the schedule.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

State finals in Mattoon which is close and one in Alsip.. I need to locate Alsip.

How you can have a state finals with like 2 events in the state is beyond me.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Southeast Showdown
Williamston, SC.
Mod Street
70.5
Final winners to be determined tomorrow after all judging is completed.

I did learn 2 valuable lessons today.
#1. At the Vinny Matt R pulled me aside and we climbed in my truck for some tuning tips and tutorial. I failed to follow his instructions and it cost me. I was a fool.

#2. I have a problem with my right side being hot all the time. What sounds dead centered to me is off to the right to most people. It seams I just have a hearing problem in my right side. Matt and a few others have suggested I simply tune a little to the left and give it a shot at the next show. I'll listen to this advice and see what happens.

Had a great time though and will be posting pictures of the show cars/truck/bikes in the events thread.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Chuck, I noticed the same. I thought your center was too far right. I know I mentioned this at the show. Ironically, mine was docked for being too far left.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Boltamore, MD 

60  


not competing tomorrow in pottsville, pa, but i'll still be going since it's so close. i won't be aiming for nationals, i'm just using the season to learn and figuire things out, i'll attempt nationals next year i hope 

I'm not sure if it's the reason my score was low, but howard said he heard some noise in the 2k hertz range, and that's where the speakers have been giving me issues because of how they seem to of blown, my mid was blown as far as i know. at least i thought so till today when i benched it outside of the car and heard no defects, even at excessive volumes. I than tried tuning my system for a 2 way setup, so that i might still be able to compete and see how that did, but it appears that either also blew my tweeter, its been blown since the mid "blew" or the ms-8 is putting out some sort of noise to my driver side, i can't figuire this out, i'm hoping i can get a good set of ears on it tomorrow who can help me figuire it out perhaps :-\

ive thought about it. but if the amp was causing the issue it would be very odd, the mids and tweeters are on the same amp, but on different gain pots, so i woudln't see how their tuned in a way that woudln't blow the other side, because i havn't had ANY trouble with the passenger side. which leads me to think the ms-8 is giving some deffect, i think it may be in it's calibration perhaps my tuning headphones got jacked up some how and it's giving the ms-8 false instructions on how to play certain notes. i've seen it once when i first got it, but i was never able to reproduce that problem. it had a buzz that played all the time but once recalibrating i didn't have that problem ever agian, till this the ms-8 has done me good. i'm really wishing the .3 was out from RF, because i was thinking abotu the 701, but its to old and the 800 is having ot many issues, the bit one isn't what i'm looking for i don't think. but the .3 looks really nice, plus i'll have more control, and be able to learn more about tuning  also, the ms-8 has been making it really hard to get center, to me it always feels like my stage pulls to the right.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Frustration isn't a strong enough way to explain my feelings at this moment.

Chuck


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

eviling said:


> Boltamore, MD
> 
> 60
> 
> ...


Restore the MS-8 to factory defaults and retune. Write down your EQ setting as they will also be cleared. Often fixes this kind of issue.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Frustration isn't a strong enough way to explain my feelings at this moment.
> 
> Chuck


We've all been there before, and I bet we all find ourselves there again. It's a normal part of the process of trying to improve. Take heart and learn for the opportunity however humbling.

-T


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

highly said:


> Restore the MS-8 to factory defaults and retune. Write down your EQ setting as they will also be cleared. Often fixes this kind of issue.


if that does get rid of the buzz i'll drive all the way out to you and give you a big hug. no ****.


edit: sigh, i went out to try what you advised in the hopes I'd have it solved. but sadly no. oddly enough! as i open the door in disappointment, the rattle dissapeared...i than closed it..it reapeared. i than opend and closed it, it was gone but another took its place. it appears i have my self a traveling rattle on my hands. strangest thing ive ever seen, it mimed its way to the sound like its next to my drivers, but when it changed tones the one time it was very clear of its direction. i suspect in the last minit work last saturday when i build new baffles, i didn't notice something touching the door panel and it's resonating with the mid bass it seems.i took my tweeter out and put it on a bench, had no issues, i than swapped their sides, tried it in the 2 way direction and the noise was sitll on the left. so clearly it seems i have my self a rattle.


so the question is, what did i do to go from a 70+ to a 60 flat :\ the only real thing iuve changed are my lows, and my mid woofers were screwed up last time and i still got 70 + :\ erm. i returned my mid woofers to normal levels and my got my lows where they should be.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

On the road again....


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Southeast Showdown
Williamston, SC.
Mod Street
79


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

7/17
Team DiYMA/TDS Showdown
Cockeysville, Md
79
Street


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

finily looked up my IASCA score from the show back in may in MD, i didn't do to bad it looks, i mean i broke 200, landed at 207, which seems decent to me when the tops were doing 220's.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

MECA Extreme SQ: 87.5 - First
Extreme Install: 75.5 - 2nd to Eldridge

For reference, as of today, that is now the second highest score in any class according to the MECA website. The only higher score is Mark's.

106+ degrees at what was advertised as an indoor show. Brought my wife. Brought my car. Wore jeans. No chairs. No PopUp. Here's to hoping that NEXT time the promoter goes ahead and lets people know of a venue change!

-Todd


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustbucketgrl high score for the year.... 74.5

Me low score for the year cause someone blew something or didnt blow someone... 199


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Rustbucketgrl high score for the year.... 74.5
> 
> Me low score for the year cause someone blew something or didnt blow someone... 199


Ouch. Congrats on the score Rustbucketgrl. You smell that? Skunky. I think there was a YETI sighting in Pottsville today but it can't be confirmed.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Rustbucketgrl high score for the year.... 74.5
> 
> Me low score for the year cause someone blew something or didnt blow someone... 199


Apprently Sheri didn't do a good enough job this time for ya.. :laugh:. Congrats on her score tho.


Looks like your low and my only score are tied. That was pretty much with no TA working (mine).


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

my issue was too much power @ my fingertips and not knowing fully how to use it. that and the blown tweeter put me behind.... better next time!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> my issue was too much power @ my fingertips and not knowing fully how to use it. that and the blown tweeter put me behind.... better next time!


But you replaced em?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> my issue was too much power @ my fingertips and not knowing fully how to use it. that and the blown tweeter put me behind.... better next time!


Or did the judges blow one on ya?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

man i slacked on this 

cockeysville md 
7/17
meca modex 
71.5 2nd place
judge was mic wallace

have to post the show from pottsville later when i tack down my score sheet as i left early....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

you were dq'd for leaving early... sorry man.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> man i slacked on this
> 
> cockeysville md
> 7/17
> ...


Sheri stole your sheet and put her name on it.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Sheri stole your sheet and put her name on it.


lmao i knew i should have stayed lol

sheet tracked down at 12 volt dave's

7/24
pottsville pa
77.75 2nd 
modex 
judge - tom shaw


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Who all is planning on going to finals?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

You know where I stand there...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Who all is planning on going to finals?



well if i get enough points by then (20 now) and car is where id like it to be then i will be, though im a new comer and not expecting much just to learn from the vets while there...and listen to some really bad ass cars/systems...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> well if i get enough points by then (20 now) and car is where id like it to be then i will be, though im a new comer and not expecting much just to learn from the vets while there...and listen to some really bad ass cars/systems...


Nice improvement on the score in 1 week!!! 

You should come down with us either way. The experience of being there and seeing both the SQ and SPL setups is fun, and the SPL guys are lots of fun to hang out with at night 

Oh and I should be there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

SHOULD?..... dragging your butt behind the sentra..... wait it can't get out of it's own way as it is.... second thought... we're shoving you in the trunk. err that wont be good for the baby...

your going if I have to have sheri grab you and drag you by the ear. 


same goes to you josh! but it will be the praying mantis you'll have to deal with.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> SHOULD?..... dragging your butt behind the sentra..... wait it can't get out of it's own way as it is.... second thought... we're shoving you in the trunk. err that wont be good for the baby...
> 
> your going if I have to have sheri grab you and drag you by the ear.
> 
> ...


you had to bring the mantis into this didnt you...its settled im going to tn in october


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Nice improvement on the score in 1 week!!!
> 
> You should come down with us either way. The experience of being there and seeing both the SQ and SPL setups is fun, and the SPL guys are lots of fun to hang out with at night
> 
> Oh and I should be there.


yeah but i think tom gave him a 76 back in may. :surprised: personaly though i think he's making some real progress in things, and thatg new amp really has those GTI's humming.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> yeah but i think tom gave him a 76 back in may. :surprised: personaly though i think he's making some real progress in things, and thatg new amp really has those GTI's humming.



tis true i was scored at a 76 in may...by tom 

ill take a 1.75 point betterment between those two shows...its an indicator there was improvement at the least...

it was to hard to judge whether i did better or worse comparing tom's judging vs mic's as they are different people..though i like the way the car sounds these day musically speaking...

i think highly mentioned it, once a certain level in score is attained its hard to move dramatically in score...or something to that effect 

i liken it to my meat head weight lifting in that my best friend in the gym are the 2.5lb weights that if added each lift is a 5 lb increase per week over the course of a month can be a 20lb jump...as they say "slow and steady wins the race"...

so a point to 2 points a show betterment are huge jumps at least to me...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in for finals.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Double golden ticket at Austin heatwave Supermod SQ and Supermod Q Total points on SQ scoresheet 391


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

nice.... very nice! (not the scores either) lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm not in for finals, but i'll be at the pa "state finals" just to see how my system musters up. at least i had planned but with this car accident who knows whats gonna happen till i get some quotes and see where i stand.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

For posterity in case it doesn't last...











By the way, this isn't me trying to rub it in. I'm thrilled to have gotten the car this far and I have a lot more work to do before Finals and posting it here is an attempt to share the success. I've done everything in this car from layout to tuning and this is my second year in competition. To have made it this far is a testament to what can be done with the knowledge gained from this site and feedback from people you trust. This score as judged by Chris and Melissa Owens on Sunday, July 24.

-Todd


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

highly said:


> For posterity in case it doesn't last...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to hear this car so bad.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

You'd get your chance at USACi Finals if it wasn't on the same weekend as OK State Finals. I would LOVE to be there, but I need the state points to make MECA World Finals. It chaps my hide that they put these things on the same weekend, but there's nothing to be done. It would be awesome to make it out to my first USACi finals comp and really lay it down!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrat's man... nice score.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Congrat's man... nice score.


Thanks! I'm a proud papa.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Meca
7/24
Pottsville, PA
Street Class
*79.8*
_1st Place_
*Judge:* Tom Shaw


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow 95.5. I would love to hear that car!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Wow 95.5. I would love to hear that car!


Its an experience.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Its an experience.


From either seat!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Any specs on this car? Is he a member?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Any specs on this car? Is he a member?


Lol. Yes, he is a member here but doesn't peruse the forums/check PMs often. 

Mark Eldridge's 2005 NASCAR Dodge Charger

You can search around the forum and learn more about it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

highly said:


> Lol. Yes, he is a member here but doesn't peruse the forums/check PMs often.
> 
> Mark Eldridge's 2005 NASCAR Dodge Charger
> 
> You can search around the forum and learn more about it.


does he daily drive that?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


> Lol. Yes, he is a member here but doesn't peruse the forums/check PMs often.
> 
> Mark Eldridge's 2005 NASCAR Dodge Charger
> 
> You can search around the forum and learn more about it.


At first I was like WTF? But as long as it's street legal that works right?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> does he daily drive that?


Not daily, but it is both street and track legal (he has to put windshield wipers on and change to street radials) except in California where it doesn't pass smog. (I know it was a tongue in cheek question, but the facts are still interesting). It can be seen driving around Bixby, OK on occasion.

Another interesting fact: I was 3.5 points behind the Charger (one seat) at the last show in my daily. My goal for the season is making it to within a point of Mark's score at the same show with the same judge. Considering his many installation advantages that will not be an easy feat, but if it was easy everyone would be doing it! We're in different classes and on the same team, so it's a goal not a competition.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

reminds me of: ‪Titan Supra - Going for lunch‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I never was a car guy, so all that means nothing to me and i don't see anything aside frm a couple JL amps in those images :\


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> I never was a car guy, so all that means nothing to me and i don't see anything aside frm a couple JL amps in those images :\


So sorry Ray, it's quite possibly one of the best sounding cars in the world.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

WTG Todd! I aspire to have a score like that one day.

Chuck


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> WTG Todd! I aspire to have a score like that one day.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you, sir! It's definitely getting there. Finally.
Still, a ton more to be done. I think build-wise I am about at the halfway point now but not much time before Finals in the Grand Scheme of things. No rest for the wearily wicked!

Build log coming soon, or at least that's my intention!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Terrific accomplishment in such a short time. A lot of hard work and a passion for learning and improvement have contributed to your success. 

Unfortunately, timing of my vacation is conspiring to make me miss being a spectator at finals, so I won't get to hear the car. OK is a far piece to drive for a demo ...... if you ever find yourself driving in North Carolina though.....


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Terrific accomplishment in such a short time. A lot of hard work and a passion for learning and improvement have contributed to your success.
> 
> Unfortunately, timing of my vacation is conspiring to make me miss being a spectator at finals, so I won't get to hear the car. OK is a far piece to drive for a demo ...... if you ever find yourself driving in North Carolina though.....


...I'll make it a point!
I try to make it out to the Vinny, but this season things conspired against me. Maybe next year we can get together out that way. I'd really, really love to make it out to one of Erin's G2Gs!

One thing I have learned about this car audio thing. Ignorance was bliss. Not many things sound right once you learn what right really should sound like! Now I'm cursed with knowledge 

-T


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


> One thing I have learned about this car audio thing. Ignorance was bliss. Not many things sound right once you learn what right really should sound like! Now I'm cursed with knowledge
> 
> -T


Exactly. Turbo5upra was showing me his new IASCA approved headphones. Sounds great on the headphones, sounds pretty damn good in my car.. but do I really want to do a side by side comparo? Hmm..


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

highly said:


> One thing I have learned about this car audio thing. Ignorance was bliss. Not many things sound right once you learn what right really should sound like! Now I'm cursed with knowledge
> 
> -T


I employed a few tips from some pretty good tuners and had to make a call to Howard to see if I screwed things up or was I actually hearing what I was supposed to be hearing since I never heard the system reproduce the refernce material in that way :laugh: I was finally getting around to using (self teaching) my TrueRTA to help in my tuning and all was going good  Alas I was steered back to the direction I was tuning before and it all went away  I have selective learning now.

Chuck


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Exactly. Turbo5upra was showing me his new IASCA approved headphones. Sounds great on the headphones, sounds pretty damn good in my car.. but do I really want to do a side by side comparo? Hmm..


Assuming you are speaking to the German Maestros...they _are _very nice. Though I continue to stand by my preference of the 435S over the 8.3D. Not a fan of the closed back cans even though they sound more like a 'car' tends to sound.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


> Assuming you are speaking to the German Maestros...they _are _very nice. Though I continue to stand by my preference of the 435S over the 8.3D. Not a fan of the closed back cans even though they sound more like a 'car' tends to sound.


Ya the German Maestros. I just didn't want to botch the name. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and Todd's not even done yet! 


I look forward to hearing it @ finals.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, 5 of the top 10 SQL scores are cars in California. Too bad...

At least Gary makes the drive to Finals. Hopefully the others will too.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

IMO there has to be some sort of standard Meca judges start using near 30 point swings a few weeks apart from different judges should never happen. Tom Shaw had a 86.8 from finals judge in June then goes to Ohio July 31 and has a 61 someone needs retrained.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom also had different equipment in his car at finals that he doesnt have now/in July.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustbucketgrl went to Ohio and scored a 59. A couple weeks later with a few items swapped out tom scored her a 74.5 IIRC... There is one judge that seems to scores a bit harsh. I'm not sure if he has a really good ear or if he is just harsh. I would say that she was 4-5 points low in Ohio. 30 points off with the same system I would doubt. 

harsh judgement got someone the most improved trophy 


some of his points that he made after were well warranted however objective judging is good but difficult. It was a hell of a hike so unless she is in a points crunch I don't see us getting back out there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true. I would imagine some people that are in between systems, will just go to the shows to get points for finals. Can't always go with the same system.. I hit a 75.5 in MD, but the next time I go I really expect to get higher.. but I can't look back, the system has changed alot.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have had scores ranging from a 77.5 to an 83 this year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I might actually make it to MECA finals as a competitor but that's contingent upon me getting the points. With MODEX stacked the way it is, I'm not sure how feasible it is for me to get 25 points between now and mid-October given that I'll be out of town for 3 weeks during this time. 

Kirk's Nitro is in my class and it's beast. I also have to compete with Steve Cook. Best case means I'll have to make at least 2 3x shows and place 1st. Realistically, I'll probably have to do about 5 shows and hope to get higher than 4th each time.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

X2 in Phoenix last Sunday in SQ they had a 87 88 93 and 94 would they have even been in the 50's in Ohio?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

asota said:


> X2 in Phoenix last Sunday in SQ they had a 87 88 93 and 94 would they have even been in the 50's in Ohio?


I guess you should be happy I've never judged your truck, Ive been told I'm stingy with the scores, tough but consistent.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Velozity said:


> Wow, 5 of the top 10 SQL scores are cars in California. Too bad...
> 
> At least Gary makes the drive to Finals. Hopefully the others will too.


There _may_ be 3 or 4 of us heading from California to the finals including but not limited to

Scott Welch - Modex
Mike Little - Mod
Gary Summers - Modex
Jim Bishop (Still working on him) - Street

and a few others from socal may be interested but we haven't spoken about it as of yet.

It is not cheap to head out there but we are trying to put together a transport for the cars and then fly out. 

According to Gary it was a 32 hour drive each way for him last year.... and a set of 4 new tires due to a blow out on the return drive.
I love my system but 64 hours behind the wheel over a weeks time doesn't sound very appealing. Hopefully we can put this transporter deal together and get 8 out there so we can split the costs making it more affordable. 

Scott Welch
SQ Hemi


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't feel so bad about my 24 hours to Daytona or the old ladies 16 to Nashville


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

asota said:


> X2 in Phoenix last Sunday in SQ they had a 87 88 93 and 94 would they have even been in the 50's in Ohio?


WOW! A car with a 93 in the STOCK class?! 

Clearly I am doing something very wrong. I think I need to move to Arizona to soak up some of that desert mojo.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

highly said:


> WOW! A car with a 93 in the STOCK class?!
> 
> Clearly I am doing something very wrong. I think I need to move to Arizona to soak up some of that desert mojo.


???? How does that work?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

scyankee said:


> ???? How does that work?


C'mon Matt, didn't you score in the 90's when you won the MECA Stock class at Finals?


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

chefhow said:


> C'mon Matt, didn't you score in the 90's when you won the MECA Stock class at Finals?


No Sir. My car has never seen a 90


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I heard Gary summers got a 104 yesterday exceeding the 100 point max and requesting the meca organization reconsider the rules to accommodate his awesome vehicle. Jk . I heard he got high nineties though


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

90 today.  The score, not the temperature. IDK what the temp got to but it was a far cry from the 105s we've been having. Maybe that's why the score went up, but I prefer to think it's all the work and the fact that it is sounding pretty darned good!

I can't even begin to put into words how freaking spectacular it feels to have scratched my way up from my starting point in the 60s last season! 

-T


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, man! I'm smitten. That was a pie-in-the-sky goal for the car this year and I can't quite believe it happened.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mind if I demo @ finals?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

highly said:


> Thanks, man! I'm smitten. That was a pie-in-the-sky goal for the car this year and I can't quite believe it happened.


Congrats

so once we factor in the changes that occur once you pass the Mississippi river ,and subtract for regional differences and preferences
that 90 roughly equals about a 70.75 using standard MECA Judge scoring deviations.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> mind if I demo @ finals?


I am NOT stingy with demos. You _absolutely _may!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*pulls up seat* *pops popcorn* lol mic


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Congrats
> 
> so once we factor in the changes that occur once you pass the Mississippi river ,and subtract for regional differences and preferences
> that 90 roughly equals about a 70.75 using standard MECA Judge scoring deviations.


I'll be sure to tell Chris, Melissa, Jeremy, Brian and Mark that you have faith in their ability to overinflate my ego by artificially inflating my score  Thanks for doing your part to keep my feet on the ground


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

highly said:


> I'll be sure to tell Chris, Melissa, Jeremy, Brian and Mark that you have faith in their ability to overinflate my ego by artificially inflating my score  Thanks for doing your part to keep my feet on the ground


I think you have the best judges in the country...I hope to have the Owens judge my car again soon. they were great people and have always done a great job. I always looked forward to having them as Judges.

but once you cross East of the Mississippi "things" change.:wreck:

Once you go West of the rockies, your midbass will increase exponentially, youll be able to have a 5.25 play down to 50hz with ease....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pulled down a 230 at the SYR Iasca Meet.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Pulled down a 230 at the SYR Iasca Meet.


Great job, and I love the unconventional setup you've gone with in the car. This is definitely one of the cars I'd love to hear if I get the chance!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I think you have the best judges in the country...I hope to have the Owens judge my car again soon. they were great people and have always done a great job. I always looked forward to having them as Judges.
> 
> but once you cross East of the Mississippi "things" change.:wreck:
> 
> Once you go West of the rockies, your midbass will increase exponentially, youll be able to have a 5.25 play down to 50hz with ease....



Chris has to be one of the most consistent judges I've ever encountered. I honestly don't know how he does it... he has some freakish abilities! He and Melissa have been grooming their son to judge; he was the 'primary listener' at the show and had a lot of good insight. It is my hope that I can instill a more technical perspective there as the ability to explain deficiencies from a _technical _perspective has always been difficult for Chris despite his highly attuned sense of hearing and sound memory. 

The English language needs more appropriate words to describe sound. It is sorely lacking in that area!

And if your 5.25s don't play down to 50 Hz _with authority _then you must not have them strapped to your head properly. You have to use the BLUE Duct Tape, NOT the silver tape. _Completely _different resonant characteristics...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


> Great job, and I love the unconventional setup you've gone with in the car. This is definitely one of the cars I'd love to hear if I get the chance!


Hell ya. I don't know if our paths will ever cross, but sure thing.. The system will be in the car for a good while. Not just because it sounds great, but because with the baby on the way, and the wife getting the next car.. I'm not going to have a choice.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Hell ya. I don't know if our paths will ever cross, but sure thing.. The system will be in the car for a good while. Not just because it sounds great, but because with the baby on the way, and the wife getting the next car.. I'm not going to have a choice.


Nothing wrong with taking time to refine and really wring out what you've got! Sometimes stepping back and retuning from a different baseline can net results that astound you. I am hoping to get my build done this offseason so that I can focus on tuning and have a season that isn't build-every-weekend busy. It would be a welcome change!

Oh, and props to Anthony for bringing his Civic out to the show. I wish I got to see how he managed to stick that trophy in the car and REALLY look forward to getting to a couple of his shows next season!

-T


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I hear ya. When I got the H700 I really stepped back and re-tuned.. 10hrs of tuning later it's ****ing awesome.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Howard asked me to post this yesterday so here it is. Feel free to discuss.
It may be prudent to note that Chris will not give a perfect individual score, and he scores on quarter-points, so a maximum scoresheet from him would be 95.75 points. As a result, there are only 5.75 points 'on the table' here as the rest of the points cannot be obtained from this judge.

(17 line items * .25 points = 4.25 points not attainable)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! Pretty impressive.

I'd love to get another run at MECA. My last time around I had no TA working, and some crossover issues.. Still pulled down a 75.5.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> Howard asked me to post this yesterday so here it is. Feel free to discuss.
> It may be prudent to note that Chris will not give a perfect individual score, and he scores on quarter-points, so a maximum scoresheet from him would be 95.75 points. As a result, there are only 5.75 points 'on the table' here as the rest of the points cannot be obtained from this judge.
> 
> (17 line items * .25 points = 4.25 points not attainable)


Todd, would you mind posting an RTA curve for us @ judged volume just so we can see what these guys are listening to?


Matter of fact, if we all can do this each time we're judged, that would be great.

Please take a few different measurements and do an average so there's a more realistic representation of what is heard. *ie: spatial averaging*


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Todd, would you mind posting an RTA curve for us @ judged volume just so we can see what these guys are listening to?
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, if we all can do this each time we're judged, that would be great.
> ...


I will do. It will be 1/3 octave smoothed and spatially averaged. The mic does a terrible job representing things below about 50-60 Hz in the car; do we want to set a lower cutoff for measurement? I'm not about to spend the time to stitch nearfield subbass response plots together to make the result accurate...I just don't have the time to spend atm.

Overall the curve looks a lot like those EKTAs you were looking at only with more 'bottom'. Strong down low falling at a few dB per octave, plateau through the upper midrange, then a slightly rising slope up top. Smooth and dynamic. The Chesky disk is the livliest I have ever heard it.

Ninja Edit:
Here's the system response. Spatially averaged 1/3 octave, smoothed to .25 octave. Measured with uncorrelated stereo pink noise at 100dB in the listening position measured with an RS meter. RTA NOT calibrated to true DB. Uncal'd Behringer mic into a MobilePre using the True cal file. In other words read this as a relative measurement true only in relation to itself.

I hope I don't get bitten in the ass by posting this. Educational purposes only. Do not remove tag. yada yada.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Todd!

Yea, if you want to set a cutoff at 50hz, that's more than adequate. I'd almost say give us 200hz+ since that's where the meat of midrange is, but given the impact of distortion in the lower registers and the weight it has on a system, the lower you can give (easily) the better. 

I've actually been considering starting with a fresh tune. I enjoy the loudness contour but I know the excited bottom end is covering up certain attributes that otherwise make a good system - _great_.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, since you mentioned the Ekta... 
EKTA


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks, Todd!
> 
> Yea, if you want to set a cutoff at 50hz, that's more than adequate. I'd almost say give us 200hz+ since that's where the meat of midrange is, but given the impact of distortion in the lower registers and the weight it has on a system, the lower you can give (easily) the better.
> 
> I've actually been considering starting with a fresh tune. I enjoy the loudness contour but I know the excited bottom end is covering up certain attributes that otherwise make a good system - _great_.


I've been heading in the other direction; towards dynamic from too flat. I generally leaned towards the anemic side in the past because I was having hell getting the dynamicism in the midrange and midbass equally (adding down low just made it muddy). Fixed that issue and now it just wails. There IS a middle ground where you can maintain the detail in the midrange/midbass while still getting volume and impact down there. I just wasn't accomplised enough to have figured out HOW until recently...like Saturday night at zero-dark-thirty . In the end it's pretty similar to balancing an elephant on a bowling ball. A very narrow margin for success.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree. I didn't mean to imply I'm shooting for flat. However, I'm going to try removing all the response boosts that lend to a loudness contour. I think you and I both understand that dynamic doesn't mean 'hot'. The problem with the term, IMHO, is that people assume it means boosted lows and highs, whereas it's more accurately described by the system's ability to recover and go at it quickly with taxing itself. In other words, can the system reach out, smack you in the face and then turn right around and give you a hug accompanied by a lullaby? 

I'm finding the meat of dynamicism is really in the 800-4khz range, right where our ears get stupid on us because of their shape and the reason I'm heading this direction is _because_ our ears get all squirrely here due to ILD/ITD. I find it has less to do with any sort of set curve, but rather minute changes in this pass band due to our own hearing imperfection(s). Not to say I don't incorporate some ELC effects in to design, but I place less emphasis on this now than I had when tuning.

I suppose, for me, it's more of a 'been there, done that'. I've tried a lot of contours. I find it hard to strike a perfect balance between preference and 'true'. Of course, by definition, a variant of true is no longer true, so really... how can you achieve true without it?
I think the simplest case is: a "true" system doesn't alter the reproduction. On its face, the reality is in order for this to happen you _need _a flat FR and phase. (flame suit on) _Any _deviation from flat is a deviation from the original sound. If you add something to that, you're altering the reproduction from itself. 

That said, I'm NOT saying deviating from flat is 'wrong', per se. I place more brunt in to what the listener wants. I think the hardest thing for people to grasp is there is certainly a level of user preference. The reason you see so many damn 'audio arguments' is because people either refuse to acknowledge this or they just don't believe it's true and try to force people to their way of thinking.
I'm tired of chasing my tail and expecting others will do as is prescribed by the audio doctrine of flat FR. Though, there is a _whole _lot of merit to Toole's findings regarding this and the descending power response. 

So, I walk away with two thoughts:

You want to make the most accurate representation of the CD (recreating a live event is nebulous to me) the way the engineer intended is to make sure there are NO deviations in the reproduction of it. That means amps should be flat, speakers should be flat, etc, etc, etc. Distortion is so low it's moot, etc, etc, etc.
You want to be the 'engineer'. And, of course, your ears' geometry will influence what you hear and want to 'fix'. No two ears are created equally (this could be false ).

*Both are fine.* There is nothing wrong with either because it's _your choice_. The sooner we all accept this, the better off we are.
It's just like competition and how a judge's preference _may _leak in to a score. You don't have to make all the changes someone suggests nor do you have to even listen to the advice. But, that's what you get: advice based on what they hear and what they hear isn't what you hear... by design (human makeup). Roll with it or don't. And understand that the advice you've obtained is in some shape or form a miscalculation (unless, of course, you have a judge who sets the National Standard for Hearing in the truest sense of the phrase).



I just realized I got waaaaaaaaaaaaay OT. Sorry, guys.

- Erin


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

highly said:


> It may be prudent to note that Chris will not give a perfect individual score, and he scores on quarter-points, so a maximum scoresheet from him would be 95.75 points. As a result, there are only 5.75 points 'on the table' here as the rest of the points cannot be obtained from this judge.
> 
> (17 line items * .25 points = 4.25 points not attainable)




I don't understand. Why is this?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Velozity said:


> I don't understand. Why is this?


Pessimist Judge? Apparently nothing can be 'perfect.'


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

My focus lately, led in large part by my most unforgiving judge, is realism. Believability. I have eschewed a flat response for a believable system, and it has absolutely made the car a better (and by better I mean more fun) place to listen. When the judge gets done judging and comes back to have a long listen with some everyday material in hand and gets out of the car 45 minutes later grinning like a schoolboy... well, it makes you feel pretty good that's for sure. The downside is that judge is now less useful to me. I've created what he likes, and he hasn't got much to add for me to make it better. Now I need the hard to please guy in the car to really polish it up. 

Flat IS right if you can truly achieve flat through the system _to include the room_. The reality is, however, that you can't. You have to make a choice, and most people would prefer to listen to a system that is emotional, engaging, dynamic, and unexpected. It also needs to be believable. At the end of the day I am betting that this will beat out accurate to a 't' and boring as a stump.

But then I could be wrong.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Velozity said:


> I don't understand. Why is this?



It's the 'company line' in the organization. You don't have to like it, but perfection is not attainable as a policy. If you find a MECA judge willing to give an overall perfect score they have left the pack and gone out on their own. Each judge chooses the way they will implement this mentality.

We have judges here that may confirm or deny this. I'm simply pleased that the judge in question is forthcoming with that information. It saves wondering why you can get so close but never ring the bell.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

That's pretty impressive you are able to get that close. Now I really want to hear your car... (mapquest on screen... **** 23hrs each way..) :laugh:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> That's pretty impressive you are able to get that close. Now I really want to hear your car... (mapquest on screen... **** 23hrs each way..) :laugh:


LOL. I know it, man. There are more than a few cars out there on my 'must hear' list and they are all too far away. My only hope to hear them is to get my butt out to Finals and hope they make it as well. I just hope that is possible. Won't know till probably the week of if I will be able to make the trip. It's been work to not ask Mark E. to tune my car. I am sure it would be even better if I did, but then it wouldn't be mine...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


> LOL. I know it, man. There are more than a few cars out there on my 'must hear' list and they are all too far away. My only hope to hear them is to get my butt out to Finals and hope they make it as well. I just hope that is possible. Won't know till probably the week of if I will be able to make the trip. It's been work to not ask Mark E. to tune my car. I am sure it would be even better if I did, but then it wouldn't be mine...


Have to applaud you for that though. There's definite pride in knowing your car was installed, and tuned by yourself. Otherwise it's just a show car for someone else.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Have to applaud you for that though. There's definite pride in knowing your car was installed, and tuned by yourself. Otherwise it's just a show car for someone else.


<tips hat> 
Thank you, sir!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

===========================================
IASCA: Pro/AM

Show: SBN25 Daytona (2011-03-20)

Judge: Brian Mcmillan

Score: 247
===========================================


===========================================
IASCA: Pro/AM

Show: 2011 Canadian Finals (2011-08-28)

Judge: Shazad Rahaman
*
Score: 249*
===========================================


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

highly said:


> It's the 'company line' in the organization. You don't have to like it, but perfection is not attainable as a policy. If you find a MECA judge willing to give an overall perfect score they have left the pack and gone out on their own. Each judge chooses the way they will implement this mentality.
> 
> We have judges here that may confirm or deny this. I'm simply pleased that the judge in question is forthcoming with that information. It saves wondering why you can get so close but never ring the bell.


I remember seeing an individual get a 98 overall from a judge at the MECA Tennessee state finals last year.... just sayin'


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Congrats
> 
> so once we factor in the changes that occur once you pass the Mississippi river ,and subtract for regional differences and preferences
> that 90 roughly equals about a 70.75 using standard MECA Judge scoring deviations.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I remember seeing an individual get a 98 overall from a judge at the MECA Tennessee state finals last year.... just sayin'


It isn't my place to try to explain that. I had nothing to do with it at all. I was simply providing the information that I had knowledge of where this particular judge with this particular scoresheet was concerned. It may or may not be common knowledge that MECA does not like to see perfect scores from their judges. How a judge decides to deal with that is, as far as I know, completely up to them. Just telling ya what I know in this one instance. I've been told that Steve believes a perfect score isn't attainable by <insert your preferred deity here>'s own personal SQ car, so he doesn't expect us mere mortals to be able to pull it off either. That may be true. That may be entirely rumor. No idea.

I'm not sayin my car is all that and a bag of chips. I'm just saying I'm happy to have pulled a 90 from a judge whose opinion I respect. It took a lot of work. I'm proud of it. With luck and more tuning, maybe the East Coast judges won't think it sounds like ass.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

highly said:


> It's the 'company line' in the organization. You don't have to like it, but perfection is not attainable as a policy. If you find a MECA judge willing to give an overall perfect score they have left the pack and gone out on their own. Each judge chooses the way they will implement this mentality.
> 
> We have judges here that may confirm or deny this. I'm simply pleased that the judge in question is forthcoming with that information. It saves wondering why you can get so close but never ring the bell.


Its not just MECA. This thought process was rampant in USACi and often touted by Judges as the "reason" they scored a car so harshly.
IASCA had less of this mentality but its still there in the background.

and lets be honest, thats kind of the point of competition. To Strive for "perfect" knowing full well that its unattainable.

and from a promoters/organizers standpoint---IF there was a vehicle capable of a "perfect" score--then there goes the competition aspect of it.
everyone will just copycat the perfect car and system, which then in order to survive, new rules have to be introduced--its a never ending circle.


My contention is judges who say things like " I score tight" or "I am a hard Judge"...
follow the rule book. Have a reference. If a car meets or exceeds that reference then award the points. I cant stand judges who hold points and use comparative judging.


---end rant---


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> sounds like ass.


I'd be more worried about it smelling like ass. 

After all, didn't we all accept a certain challenge?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

highly said:


> It isn't my place to try to explain that. ...I've been told that Steve believes a perfect score isn't attainable by <insert your preferred deity here>'s own personal SQ car,..


I know we don't know each other, but we have friends in common- I'm not trying to bust balls, downplay your results, or look for explanation. I was simply doing as you were- supplying the information that I had with regards to MECA judging standards.... and, yes, Steve was present and judging at said show. Again, just providing additional points of data (or fuel to fire for some) for the current discussion.

And I don't know if I'm 3rd or 300th in line- but would love to hear your car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was gong to go to the Illinois "State Finals" to compete for the FIRST time this year..... Just to see again, since I have not changed anything, other than dirt.

Then I got a gig, I took the cheer-leading squad pageant audio gig, as opposed to competing with my car.

UI Big-10 Cheerleaders, all of them, in a pageant, I'm side of stage, they's be dancing and ****... 

That totally beats ricer whores and rednek SPL hair-trick chicks here. ANY DAY.

Comps gonna have to wait till next year.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> ===========================================
> IASCA: Pro/AM
> 
> Show: SBN25 Daytona (2011-03-20)
> ...




Pretty sweet scores right there.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

chad said:


> I was gong to go to the Illinois "State Finals" to compete for the FIRST time this year..... Just to see again, since I have not changed anything, other than dirt.
> 
> Then I got a gig, I took the cheer-leading squad pageant audio gig, as opposed to competing with my car.
> 
> ...


You need any help you let me know, K Chad?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I know we don't know each other, but we have friends in common- I'm not trying to bust balls, downplay your results, or look for explanation. I was simply doing as you were- supplying the information that I had with regards to MECA judging standards.... and, yes, Steve was present and judging at said show. Again, just providing additional points of data (or fuel to fire for some) for the current discussion.
> 
> And I don't know if I'm 3rd or 300th in line- but would love to hear your car.


Lol... "Steve was present". That's an immediate 10 point deduction right there! 

I fully understand both your point and position. I don't consider myself a master at any of this, just a very active learner. My post was not intended to infer that you were stirring the pot but to diffuse the anti-competition movement's continual argument about how competition as a whole is crap because you can't stick a probe up the judges' cumulative butts and calibrate them like test equipment against each other. That argument gets a little tiresome as I am quite sure we all get that each and every judge is an individual. If the set of judges at one show can manage to rank cars in a repeatable order then, in my opinion, they've done their jobs. If the scores have a reasonable relationship to the rulebook, they've gone above and beyond. <shrugs> Just the way I choose to look at it in order to stay sane and happy. OK, well... happy anyway. 

-T

Looks like we've got some GREAT looking IASCA scores up there. That's AWESOME! Keep it up!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

So here's a question. Why don't we ever have the SPL guys over here posting numbers? We DO have SPL competitors on DIY, don't we?!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

highly said:


> ... diffuse the anti-competition movement's continual argument about how competition as a whole is crap because you can't stick a probe up the judges' cumulative butts and calibrate them like test equipment against each other...


I'm not anti competition by any means.... I don't even have a problem if a judge has a hair up his ass one day and judges "tougher"- as long as it is across the board. Where I have an issue is when a judge seems to be way off on the same day.

Case in point: last year Georgia state finals- they needed a third judge as one canceled at last minute. They pulled in John Marsh to judge as he was there anyway. When I got my sheet he was easily 20 pts lower than the other two that were within a point of each other. I was hot for a second till I realized he judged everyone to whatever standard he was going for, so in effect the overall ranking was not skewed.

Where I have an issue would be beating the dead horse from last year's finals.......


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I'm not anti competition by any means.... I don't even have a problem if a judge has a hair up his ass one day and judges "tougher"- as long as it is across the board.


That wasn't meant to say that YOU were, just that there are those on DIY that are. It was to clarify against their argument, not your point. Just to be clear. 

-T


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

highly said:


> You need any help you let me know, K Chad?


You bet... If I could make it a high-paying traveling gig I'd be in 7th heaven.. 

What do you do? "Audio for cheerleader pageants, at a collegiate level, no jail-bait here suckas"


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Where I have an issue would be beating the dead horse from last year's finals.......



Eeek, not THAT again...

It's interesting that Steve doesn't think a perfect score is achievable. I wonder what his offset is...10-15 points? Maybe a 90 is the highest we can ever hope to attain? He is a self-proclaimed picky judge. He was the sole  judge at VA state finals last weekend and all 8 of us are still rubbing our rear ends over that one.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

It should be perfect if it matches the headphones right?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Steve = MECA
Headphones = IASCA


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Steve = MECA
> Headphones = IASCA


Headphones= EMMA


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> It should be perfect if it matches the headphones right?


Not really, the headphones can give you tonality baseline but the staging categories can't be emulated anywhere but in a home or car that I know of.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Steve = MECA
> Headphones = IASCA


So...wait. I'm supposed to make my car sound like Steve? Oh _hell_ no! :surprised:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah! DOWN WITH MECA!!! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Pretty sweet scores right there.


 He paid off the judges...that minvan sounds like ass!







































J/K...It is very close to sonic nirvana, in there


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Not really, the headphones can give you tonality baseline but the staging categories can't be emulated anywhere but in a home or car that I know of.


X2 Chef


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BowDown said:


> It should be perfect if it matches the headphones right?


Not even headphones have flat FR. Damn audiophiles. LOL 
My favorite ones have se interesting stuff going on. 

Again only goes to show accurate and preference are different things altogether.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

PA state finals avg'd score from 3 judges -72, got a 72 from howard and zenner? not sure on his name. but got a73 from tom again, so not much improvment i suppose eh :\ we'll next season with the new drivers and such


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Pa State Final
Street SQ
76.4 Avg
Wallace, Zenner and Shaw were the judges


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Pa State Final
> Street SQ
> 76.4 Avg
> Wallace, Zenner and Shaw were the judges


could i ask if you felt their was a large difference than the first time you judged? your score was exact on par with the other judges this time around. curiouse what really changed because i didn't change much at all :mean: 

i played with he frequencys you talked about but i made really no headway, but i learned about something that might help that 2k range but we'll see how it works out i suppose, i really need to get an RTA on this thing tehe.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You didnt have a blown mid


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You didnt have a blown mid


Lol.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> You didnt have a blown mid


:surprised: well it turned out not to be the mid making the sound but a striped screw on my mid woofer baffle. i thought i told you?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eviling said:


> :surprised: well it turned out not to be the mid making the sound but a striped screw on my mid woofer baffle. i thought i told you?


So it was your fault instead of the mid? Sweet!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So it was your fault instead of the mid? Sweet!


Awesome!!

Thanks for that info Ray, I can sleep at night now. That has been tormenting me for months...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Pa State Final
First Place
Mod Street
76.6 Avg
Wallace, Cantor and Shaw were the judges


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

highly said:


> You need any help you let me know, K Chad?


It was awesome... took my kid too.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

MECA OK State finals.
1st place Extreme SQ
2nd place Extreme Install

Score was an 83. That score beat Mark Eldridge's score by .5 points (82.5).

Yep, you read that right. I beat Mark's Master class score by .5 points in a daily driven Extreme class car built to the ModEx rule set (the car could compete ModEx as it sits with no changes). 

You could have pushed me over with a feather.

-Todd


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Way to go Todd!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woo! grats todd!!! 

i just went to H20i in ocean city on the spur of the moment thing. i prolly shouldnt have since i dont have the cash in the first place, but we set up a tent for 30 bones lol 

i had the only stereo there basically LOL.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats, Todd. Very happy for you man.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

WTG Todd. Congrats on the win.

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you sir.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! It was only one show, but hopefully it is the beginning of some great competition into the future. We're in different classes and on the same team (JL/MSE), so I think the two of us will have a lot of fun with it without taking anything away from the other guy. Next season I want to start chasing him down in two-seat, and I have some tricks deep, deep up my sleeve to try to make that happen. Next year will be one heck of a season, I'm betting.

There is absolutely no way to describe how good it felt to equal a man and a car I have so much respect for if only for one show especially from my most critical and difficult to seat judge. It really meant a lot to me personally. It will be a day I never forget.

-Todd


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome job Todd...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

OK State Finals

MODEX 1st Place 75 pts.

Congrats Todd I know how much it meant to you. Guys if you ever get the chance to hear Todd's car do so. Todd has been up on me 8 pts. all year. The judge that judge state here is my most difficult judge to seat correctly also. 75 from him in my truck is a good score. For anyone to pull 83 pts from him is a excellent score, great job Todd and well deserved. 

Go get them at Finals Todd. Best of luck to Team JL/MSE, sorry I won't be able to make it.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

2011 USACi World Finals
Modified Q
151
First Place!!

I am tired!! LOL

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Genxx said:


> OK State Finals
> 
> MODEX 1st Place 75 pts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brian. it really DOES mean a lot to me. It borders on the insane to think it happened. I still can't really get my head around it. 

Really wish you could have made it out to Finals. Won't be the same without ya, brother! Mark and I will try to hold it down without ya.




> 2011 USACi World Finals
> Modified Q
> 151
> First Place!!


Awesome work! First at USAC Worlds RAWKS. They give out some seriously nice trophies, too. Pics of the loot?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome work! First at USAC Worlds RAWKS. They give out some seriously nice trophies, too. Pics of the loot? [/QUOTE]

Thanks man!!  Pic here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-erik-hansen-usaci-world-final-champion.html


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

2011 USACi World Finals:

Supermod SQ+ 497.9 points = 1st Place
Supermod Q 179 points = 2nd Place

Others during the year that qualified me for Finals:

Austin Heat Wave Supermod SQ 1st place
Supermod Q 1st place

2010 INAC Amateur SQi Second place


----------

